# BFN 18dpo no af yet



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi
Got a BFN today, it is 18 days after my EC.
I have had no bleeding/AF at all yet.
I am on cyclogest 400 pessaries so I'm sure it is these delaying AF.  
The nurse has said to use cyclogest for 3 more nights and test again.  She made me feel a bit guilty for wanting to stop them but I am really sore down below and think I am getting cystitis, and now I just want this cycle to end, get AF and then I can get on with life again (until the next time!) 
I bet nobody has ever got a BFP after a BFN on day 18 so it seems a waste of time and I have given up any hope and have started to come to terms with getting a BFN.
I'll do as she says but I am really miserable
What do you think?
Love Karen


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Awwwwww Karen sorry i don't have any advice but i just wanted to send you a big   

pam xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Sorry about your bfn.  Personally I would stop the pessaries.  I tested one day early (you are not early) and stopped after that.  I knew the result.  They can delay af.  I know what you mean you just want closure.

take care starwbs xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks girls
Well it's now day 19 and I have spent the night sweating and dreaming, I put it up the back door last night as I couldn't face the front again. I just feel like crying but I think it is the cyclogest making me cry and not the BFN because I also tested early (every day from day 14 to 1 and knew I was getting a BFN before official test date.
I'll think about stopping today. 
Thanks again
Karen
x


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Hallo

I did was due to to my test on Friday 13th !!!!! - Did it and got a   too..... I still havent had my AF either and when I called the hospital on Friday and explained that I hadnt had by AF yet she said "dont worry you will have a period in the next week"......

This made me feel worse than what I was feeling.  I feel the aftercare was rubbish.......

Its Sunday today and I still havent come on and I wish I would just to finalise things and yes move on with my life.....

I know exactly how you are feeling its crap...... but stay strong if you can !!!

Thanks
Lisa1


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya Lisa
Sorry you are in the same position, it is poo isn't it. Are you on/still on cyclogest as well? 

The nurse I spoke to yesterday is normally lovely but when I rang up yesterday and I sounded disappointed that I had to stay on the cyclogest - obviously not the happiest day of my life getting a BFN in the first place - she said "well if it was me I would want to give the embryos the best possible chance in case there is a a late implanter"  Laying a guilt trip on me 
- well it isn't her is it!? and also you don't go through all this stress, jabs etc if you don't want to give them a chance, I just want to be able to move on and accept there is nothing there...

I need a big AF clean out now! I feel like I must be toxic inside.  The cyclogest can get up the back again tonight that's all they deserve   

Love Karen


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Karen

I had my AF today which is a relief.......

My hospital never advised me to carry on with Cyglogest (whatever you call them)))).  I took my last one on Thursday nite (12th) and that was it....

One thing my hospital did say to me was that if I hadnt had my AF within 1 week to do another pregnancy test......

Keep your chin up and let me know how you get on.

Lisa1


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Lisa
AF arrived for me yesterday too thank goodness 
It's a bit weird this AF, sorry TMI follows - nothing showing for hours and then heavy for an hour, then nothing again. 
I stopped taking the cyclogest the night before it arrived in the end as I couldn't face it.  
Onwards and upwards!
Karen
xxx


----------

